
The Cuban CDN - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/the-cuban-cdn/
======
rawfan
So pretty much what we did, when we didn't have fast internet. One bloke
downloads the stuff (like I downloaded a pirated game from a BBS split over 3
nights) and then hands it out to his buddies.

~~~
0x7fffffff
Sure, but I think the impressive part here is the scale on which this
operation is being carried out.

